# Prairie chicken application info



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Prairie Grouse Season Proposed, Application Deadline Aug. 11

It's been more than a half-century since North Dakota held a prairie chicken
hunting season. That is about to change, according to Randy Kreil, wildlife
division chief for the State Game and Fish Department.

An experimental prairie grouse hunting season will be held Oct. 9-17 in two
hunting zones, one in Grand Forks County and the other in southeastern North
Dakota. Fifty permits will be awarded to resident hunters in each zone. The
season limit is two prairie grouse, which may be a combination of
sharp-tailed grouse or prairie chicken.

To apply, hunters need to send a postcard, addressed to Prairie Chicken
Application - containing their name, address and phone number - to:

North Dakota Game and Fish Department 
100 N. Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, N.D. 58501.

Deadline for applying is Aug. 11. Applicants must be legally licensed to
hunt. Successful applicants will be notified through the mail.


----------

